# 2018 Rogue Prices Paid



## kstatinet (Dec 1, 2018)

I can't find forum that discusses prices paid for 18' Rogue. 

We're looking to buy '18 Rogue SV trim new or used (up to 25k miles & no accidents) for our HS son. Is it unrealistic to get one btw $15 to $16k?

Our cars until now were mostly Hondas. And I used excellent driveaccord and odyclub forums were people share their OTD prices paid. 
e.g. last october we bought new '17 accord hybrid EXL (msrp close to 34k) for $25,400. The way I got almost 9k off msrp is by researching forum prices.

I don't see anything similar for Nissan.

Is anyone paid lower than 19k for new 2018 SV trim?

Thank you!!


----------



## bjrjar (Aug 31, 2018)

kstatinet said:


> I can't find forum that discusses prices paid for 18' Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Might not find the SV trim, but I got my 2016 at Hertz, and it has been a good one. Worth checking. They seem to sell at less than 30K miles and service them regularly. I bought mine last year. It is AWD which is what I wanted.

Bob


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Does anyone here know how to set the display to "4x4 i " on the 2018 Rogue SL?? thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kstatinet said:


> I can't find forum that discusses prices paid for 18' Rogue.
> 
> We're looking to buy '18 Rogue SV trim new or used (up to 25k miles & no accidents) for our HS son. Is it unrealistic to get one btw $15 to $16k?
> 
> ...


Check out the following web sites:

https://www.kbb.com/

NADA Blue Book | Used Car Values | NADA


----------

